# Crusher will be leaving us on Monday



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

Crusher's sister, Troi, passed away about a week ago. We had to leave for a long planned trip and left Crusher in the care of our son at our home. We returned home yesterday and today two of my neighbors asked why there had been so much barking. We've lived here for 10 years and no one has ever mentioned barking disturbing them before. My neighbors were not mad--just concerned. Crusher has been barking continually every time that we leave since the death of her sister. She has severe arthritis, DM and is 14 and a half. Her heart is strong and her appetite is good. She is unable to stand up on her own over half the time but we try to make sure that she's in a bed when we leave and we limit our absences. The barking is new and tells me that it is time to let her go. I think that Troi's presence comforted Crusher and she is lonely and bereft without her. She had never been alone before. 
I've e-mailed the hospice vet and requested a Monday appointment. My husband is devastated. 
I am so grateful for the Havoc monster-my 8 month old GSD. Without him, I don't think that I could handle this kind of pain..losing my companions of almost 15 years. We adopted Troi and Crusher with the spare change that we had after a big cross country move. We were getting married in three weeks and both pups got sick with some parvo like illness and required vet visits. Troi got sick first and when Crush got sick we couldn't afford to treat her. I followed her around with a baster full of Pedialyte. I tried to feed her baby food and she threw it up. Finally, she ate some kibble that had fallen out of my pocket and kept it down. I was the most relaxed and happy bride in the world because my puppies were going to live.
We'll have a nice weekend with Crusher and she won't be alone for a moment...I'll let some folk know the plan so they can say their Goodbyes.

"Life is a series of dogs." George Carlin


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i'm sorry you've had to lose one pup and now another's time has come so soon! Always good to hear they were loved and lived LONG happy lives. :hugs:


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

Thank you Krystal. We were very lucky to have them both for 14 years. Crusher is sleeping on her water bed behind me right now. She ate a pig ear in front of Havoc and relished every bite. 

You're up late again. Hope all is well....
Brynlyn


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

blehmannwa said:


> Thank you Krystal. We were very lucky to have them both for 14 years. Crusher is sleeping on her water bed behind me right now. She ate a pig ear in front of Havoc and relished every bite.
> 
> You're up late again. Hope all is well....
> Brynlyn


 
haha gotta enjoy the good stuff and rub it in to the younger generation. I'm sure her weekend will be a blast for her. Lots of hugs. 

I'm always up late. If i'm not its weird. Insomnia and all.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I'm so sorry It's never an easy thing to lose ones we've had, let alone ones that have been in our lives such a long time.

I have lost two dogs twice within 6 months of each other, and it was devastating, but like you, I thank god for the dogs I have to keep me going and bring a smile to my face..


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I'm sure her weekend will be filled with love, kindness and comfort


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

I'm sorry you have to make this difficult decision, especially after you just lost your other one. Hugs.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

I am so very sorry for this awful time in your life  My thoughts are with you :hugs:


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

blehmannwa said:


> Thank you Krystal. We were very lucky to have them both for 14 years. Crusher is sleeping on her water bed behind me right now. She ate a pig ear in front of Havoc and relished every bite.
> 
> You're up late again. Hope all is well....
> Brynlyn


Deepest sympathy! We can share your pain - be calm in that you have provided a great life for your dogs and have the great courage to treat them with the respect that they deserve at the end. And their memories will live forever!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers, so sorry for your heavy hearts at this time.


----------



## Two (Jul 18, 2011)

Sorry, this is quite sad... even to read! It's good you still have your young pup though, good luck


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

So sad and difficult when we have to make that decision. You gave each other many years of love and happiness. God speed to Crusher. Many happy years to come with new pup.


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

Thank you for all the kind words. My husband had to take my son to an appt. early this morning and I don't think Crusher knew that I was home. I woke up to her crying. Havoc, our pup, went downstairs and stayed with her. I know that this is the right thing to do.


----------



## myshepharley (Feb 11, 2011)

My thoughts and prayers are with you. We had to put down our 12 yr old a few weeks ago and it is the hardest desicion to make. I still have his food dish sitting there from his dinner the night before. I can't even wash it yet because it has his little black mouth hairs around the edge of the bowl. Knowing he is not suffering anymore helps some but missing him is harder. It will take time and get easier. Take care


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

So sorry you are going through this. :hugs:


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I am so sorry....I know how hard it is to make that decision when they are mentally alert and it is their bodies that are failing.....am looking at one going that way myself and in deep anguish over it....I know that we do what is best for them, no matter how much it hurts us...

<<<hugs>>>

Lee


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I just want to say my thoughts and prayer are w/ you. Having a 11 year old who has aged rapidly this past year makes me think about this alot. You are doing the right thing for Crusher. May she go softly and watch you and yours from across the bridge.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

My thoughts and prayers are with you both as well. I'm so sorry for the pain you are feeling.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

I am so sorry, it is very hard to loose 2 so close together.


----------



## kennajo (May 20, 2011)

I'm so sorry:hugs: I too have a 14 yr old that I am slowly watching slip away due to age. I know that it takes so much love and strength to make "the" decision.:wub:


----------



## 4dognight (Aug 14, 2006)

sometimes our last act of love is to let them go..but it is still so hard My thoughts are with you . It must be so much more painful to lose two so close.


----------



## ERRN1313 (May 21, 2011)

If It Should Be

If it should be that I grow weak
And pain should keep me from my sleep
Then you must do what must be done
For this last battle cannot be won

You will be sad I understand
Don't let your grief then stay your hand
For this day more than all the rest
Your love for me must stand the test

We've had so many happy years
What is to come can hold no fears
You'd not want me to suffer so
The time has come, please let me go

Take me where my needs they'll tend
And please stay with me till the end
Hold me firm and speak to me
Until my eyes no longer see

I know in time that you will see
The kindness that you did for me
Although my tail it's last has waved
From pain and suffering I've been saved

Please do not grieve it must be you
Who had this painful thing to do
We've been so close, we two , these years
Don't let your heart hold back it's tears

Author Unknown


----------



## Cara Fusinato (May 29, 2011)

Hugs from a Star Trek NG fan. May Troi and Crusher romp together at the bridge and find the brothers I am sure someone had, Riker and Picard, to share eternity with free from pain.


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks again. We were fortunate to have them for such a long time. Our At Home Vet made her passing very peaceful. I have not regretted the decision. The house feels lighter. 
I am so glad that we got Havoc in January. I really questioned bringing a pup into the "geriatric/oncology ward" but he is a huge comfort and is really blossoming into a lovely boy. Felony, the pit-bull, is still thriving a year after her cancer diagnosis. Today is her 10th birthday.


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

Ahhhh I had my friends come and say good-bye to my Rio girl this past December before we has to put her to sleep. She was such a well loved girl.

Losing a pet is never easy and a new puppy definitely helps to heal the pain.

Best wishes to Crusher. It sounds like he had a wonderful loved filled life.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

So very sorry for your loss- it's always such a horrible time. How is Havoc handling it?


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

Havoc seems more relaxed but he has started getting up at 4 or 5 a.m. and whining at us. He wants one of us to accompany him downstairs and then he goes to sleep in Crusher's old place at the foot of the stairs. I hope this stops soon--he seems afraid to go downstairs by himself.

At 8 and half months Havoc is free range at night. He and a neighbor boy have been playing with a homemade flirtpole in the back yard for the past hour. He's so mellow that I can trust him not to knock the child down or accidentally bite. I'm out there with them because I don't leave dogs and kids alone but I'm not needed. The neighbor boy is a sturdy 12 year old who has been Havoc's friend since we bought him home.


----------

